# dix-neuf cent / mille neuf cent - prononciation des nombres/années entre 1100 et 1999



## Thomas1

Est-ce que c'est normal en français à donner un an dans la manière suivante :
1999 - dix neuf cent quatre vingt dix neuf ?
Jusque-là je toujours vois mile neuf cent...

Au moins je pense que j'ai entendu ainsi à RFI.  Alors, est-ce que vous utilisez cette méthode où je me suis trompé ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas

*Notes des modérateurs :*
Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.
Voir également ce fil dans le forum anglais-français.


----------



## Ploupinet

Ca existe, mais personnellement je trouve ça un peu "vieilli"


----------



## Calamitintin

Et on écrit dix-neuf cent quatre-vingt-dix-neuf.
On dit avec "cent" surtout pour avant 1900. C'est-à-dire dix-huit cents, 17 cents...
++
Cal


----------



## DearPrudence

Même génération que Ploupinet, alors même réponse : ça se dit et se comprend mais cela sonne vieilli en effet à (?) mes jeunes oreilles (attention, on va se faire taper dans pas longtemps   ). Et pour aller plus loin, tu peux même dire :
"En l'an de grâce dix-neuf cent quatre-vingt-dix-neuf"


----------



## mickaël

Calamitintin said:


> Et on écrit dix-neuf cent quatre-vingt-dix-neuf.
> On dit avec "cent" surtout pour avant 1900. C'est-à-dire dix-huit cents, 17 cents...


Même génération que Ploupinet aussi, mais j'utilise quasiment toujours "cent" avant 1900. 

En revanche, attention, ça ne se dit pas du tout pour les milliers tout ronds et au-delà de 1999.
_Félicitations DearPrudence, tu as franchi le cap des quarante cents quatre mille. 
_


----------



## Carrie2

Bonjour à tous. J'ai une question à propos de la prononciation des années en français. Par exemple, si on veut prononcer 1946, on dit 'dix-neuf cents quarante-six, ou 'mil neuf cents quarante-six? J'avais toujours pensé qu'on disait 'dix-neuf cents...', mais il y a quelques jours j'ai entendu 'mil neuf cents...' à la télé. Est-ce je j'avais tort, ou peut-être qu'il s'agit d'une variation régionale? 

Merci en avance.


----------



## Cyrrus

On peut dire les 2 sans problème, les 2 sont courants.

Je crois que "mil sept/huit/neuf cent..." est plus académique/officiel d'un point de vue langue parlée, mais je n'en suis pas plus sûr que ça.


----------



## itka

Il me semble que "mil neuf cent..." est le plus courant.

Les personnes âgées (mais pas moi !) disent encore quelquefois "dix-neuf cent..." mais je crois que ça disparaît...


----------



## Carrie2

Merci beaucoup, Cyrrus et itka!



itka said:


> Les personnes âgées (mais pas moi !) disent encore quelquefois "dix-neuf cent..." mais je crois que ça disparaît...


 
Donc je suppose que moi, je suis âgée! 

En fait je suppose que c'est logique que 'dix-neuf cent...' disparaisse et 'mil neuf cent...' devienne plus populaire, maintenant qu'on a 'deux mil sept', etc., non?

 […]

En tout cas, merci bien.


----------



## Cat'

les deux sont courament utilisés, la formulation litéraire "mil neuf cent quarante neuf" sera plus systématique usitée dans un cours ou une conférence d'histoire. les personnes agées utilisent les deux formulations.
après il y a la fomule consacrée "en l'an de grâce mil neuf cent quarante neuf", qui est beaucoup plus soutenue et doctorale.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Cat' said:


> [...] après il y a la fomule consacrée "en l'an de grâce mil neuf cent quarante neuf", qui est beaucoup plus soutenue et doctorale.


... ou utilisée pour un effet comique !  (surtout quand il s'agit d'une date récente)


----------



## Ploupinet

[…]
En ce qui me concerne, je dis "mille neuf..." […], et j'aurais tendance à trouver les tournures "dix-neuf cent..." un peu viellotes ! 
Bon et sinon comme l'a dit Carrie2, l'an 2000 et ses p'tits cousins résoud très vite le problème ^^


----------



## boulett

[…]

sinon dire "dix-neuf cent trente deux" c'est vrai que ça fait vieillot mais beaucoup de gens le disent encore, ça parait plus "facile" (la date est coupé en deux : dix-neuf cent / trente deux), alors que de le dire normalement, ça parait plus long (mille neuf cent trentre deux, il n'y a pas de coupure)
Enfin c'est l'impression que j'ai quand je le dis, c'est très subjectif


----------



## FrançoisXV

Je serais tenté de dire que l'usage courant fait que les dates récentes sont dites en mille et les plus anciennes sans lien avec le présent plus souvent en cents:
Azincourt quatorze cent(s) quinze.
Marignan quinze cent(s) quinze.
Passage au calendrier actuel en septembre mille sept cents cinquante-deux.
Prise de la bastille en dix-sept cents quatre-vingt neuf.

Les plus jeunes disent tout en mille. (et disent également onze heures trois quarts ou quarante-cinq là où il faudrait dire midi moins le quart)


----------



## Maître Capello

[…]

Quant à _dix-neuf cent quarante-six_ par rapport à _mille neuf cent quarante-six_, _Le Bon Usage_ écrit que _onze cent(s), douze cent(s), treize cent__(s)_, etc. est plus fréquent que _mille cent, mille deux cent__(s)__, mille trois cent__(s)_, etc. si le nombre des centaines ne dépasse pas *seize*. S'il est supérieur à seize, les deux formes sont utilisées, quoique la première soit préférée à l'oral et la seconde à l'écrit.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

J'ai appris que pour prononcer les siècle, par example 1848, je dois dire mille huit cent quarante-huit, mais j'ai écouté une autre prononciation sur un CD à moi: dix-huit cent quarante-huit. E ce siècle 1356 (que je prononcerai: mille trois cent cinquante-six) prononcé treze cent cinquante-six. Est-ce qu'il y a une difference entre les deux prononciations?  Quand on utilise l'une ou l'autre? Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Denisska

N'étant pas Français, j'ai quand meme entendu les deux solutions à quasiment 50/50 des cas, donc, pour moi les deux sont correctes sans aucune différence.


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est exact, au moins en termes de langage parlé. On entend indifféremment l'un ou l'autre, selon l'interlocuteur, et je doute qu'il existe la moindre règle imposant l'un plutôt que l'autre. Les deux sont donc selon moi parfaitement corrects.


----------



## Chimel

Instinctivement, il me semble que la tendance à exprimer les années par centaines est d'autant plus grande qu'on se trouve dans des siècles anciens. "1143", par exemple, sera beaucoup plus souvent prononcé "onze cent" que "mille cent" - ne me demandez pas pourquoi...

Et si vous demandez à dix Français la date de la bataille de Marignan, je crois qu'ils diront tous "quinze cents quinze" et pas "mille cinq cents quinze" (il y a peut-être aussi un effet "dates célèbres": les grandes dates seraient davantage retenues "par centaines"?).

En revanche, pour le 19e et le 20e siècle par exemple, ça me semble effectivement être du 50/50 entre les deux manières de dire.


----------



## Chimel

Merci pour ce lien, je vois qu'on se répète un peu. Néanmoins, il y a un aspect que j'évoquais et qui ne s'y trouve pas: "l'effet dates célèbres".

N'avez-vous pas l'impression que, par une sorte d'automatisme scolaire, les "grandes dates" sont presque systématiquement exprimées par centaines: "Quinze cent(s) quinze, bataille de Marignan" ou "Dix-sept cent(s) quatre-vingt neuf, Révolution française"?

En revanche, si je devais évoquer la même date de 1789 non pas en lien avec la Révolution française mais avec un évènement plus banal qui s'est déroulé cette année-là ("Il naît à Besançon en 1789"), l'autre formule est au moins aussi courante.


----------



## Lacuzon

[…]

Sinon, mon sentiment est que les (au moins) quinquagénaires utilisent plus volontiers quinze cents que les autres. Si quelqu'un savait où se trouve l'âge limite ?


----------



## Petite-Belette

Salut,

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Lacuzon.

Je ne suis loin d'être quinquagénaires et j'utilise plus volontiers quinze cents... je ne pense pas que l'age influe vraiment sur cette préférence.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Petite-Belette,

Ce n'est que mon sentiment.

Il existe peut-être des disparités régionales ou d'autre nature.

En ce qui me concerne, je n'utilise cette formulation que pour les dates inférieures à 1945. Pourquoi pas après, je ne sais pas ?

Sûrement l'effet histoire mentionné par chimel ; 1945, 1939, 1918, 1914, 1870, 1804, 1789, 1674, 1515 ...

[…]


----------



## snarkhunter

Chimel said:


> Et si vous demandez à dix Français la date de la bataille de Marignan, je crois qu'ils diront tous "quinze cents quinze" et pas "mille cinq cents quinze" (il y a peut-être aussi un effet "dates célèbres": les grandes dates seraient davantage retenues "par centaines"?).


... Pas sûr : ainsi, je n'ai jamais entendu quiconque situer l'assassinat d'Henri IV en "seize cent dix", par exemple.

Il n'est sans doute pas judicieux d'établir une "règle" en ce domaine, parce que je suis à peu près convaincu qu'on lui trouverait vite quantité d'exceptions. Mais aucun doute n'est permis en ce qui concerne "Marignan" !


----------



## Denisska

A propos d'effet d'histoire, sachant que chaque culture a des dates propres à elle, il se peut que la façon de prononcer les dates puisse avoir une logique indéterminable.
E.g. 1918 pour qqn Russe francophone signifie beaucoup moins (et se retient moins volontier) que 1917


----------



## snarkhunter

Denisska said:


> 1918 pour qqn Russe francophone signifie beaucoup moins (et se retient moins volontier) que 1917


_C'est l'évidence même !_


----------



## TitTornade

snarkhunter said:


> ... Pas sûr : ainsi, je n'ai jamais entendu quiconque situer l'assassinat d'Henri IV en "seize cent dix", par exemple.


 
Bonjour,
Je viens de demander à mon collègue de bureau en quelle année a été assassiné Henri IV, il m'a répondu "seize cent dix" 

Sinon, pour 1515, c'est drôle que cette date soit la plus connue des français. En effet, elle est associée à Marignan et à... ?? Et oui ! Personne, ou presque, ne sait qui s'y est battu (on entend parfois François Ier, mais qui était l'adversaire ?), ni où ça se trouve (dans la banlieue de Marseille ? ), et encore moins s'il y a eu une importance quelconque à cette bataille !

Sinon, on n'apprend plus les dates par coeur à l'école...
Je pense que la prononciation des dates se fait selon deux possibilités et qu'on choisit indifféremment l'une ou l'autre... Moi je dis, selon l'envie, "quatorze-cent-quatre-vingt-douze" ou "mille-quatre-cent-quatre-vingt-douze", "dix-huit-cent-cinq" ou "mille-huit-cent-cinq"...


----------



## tilt

_Quinze-cent-quinze_, avec la répétition du mot _quinze_, est aussi un bon moyen mnémotchnique de retenir la date.
Et puis quand on dit _quatorze-cent-quatre-vingt-douze _ou _seize-cent-dix_, on réalise tout de suite qu'on a affaire aux... quinzième et dix-septième siècles ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, cette façon un peu archaïque de dire les nombres n'est guère utilisée que pour les dates, et uniquement celles comprises entre l'an 1100 et l'an 1999.
Personne ne dira _Buck Rogers, aventurier de l'an vingt-quatre-cent-dix-neuf_.


----------



## la fée

Si je dois parler des années de la première dizaine des siècles, surtout du XXème siècle, je préfère dire "mille neuf cent un/deux" plutôt que "dix-neuf cent un...". Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Bezoard

Pour moi, les deux me vont bien.


----------



## la fée

Merci! Pourrais-tu me dire laquelle des deux formes est la plus utilisée, s'il y en a une? Merci encore!


----------



## Bezoard

C'est difficile à mesurer sans faire d'expériences sur le terrain ! D'un très rapide survol de vidéos parlant de la fameuse loi de séparation des églises et de l'état en 1905, j'entends une majorité de "mille neuf cent cinq" mais ça n'a rien de scientifique !


----------



## la fée

Merci! Bonne soirée!


----------

